# Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Wer sich aktuell nach einem leisen und effektiven Kühler für die frisch erschienene GeForce GTX 680 umsieht, wird noch nicht viel Brauchbares finden.
In der Vergangenheit zeigte Artic (ehemals Arctic Cooling) mit den Kühlern der Accelero Xtreme Reihe, mit diesen Kühlmonstern ein mehr als potentes Exemplar in ihren Reihen zu haben.

Vor wenigen Tagen war der Nachfolger, der Accelero Xtreme III, für kurze Zeit auf der Webseite von Arctic (hier) zu finden. Dieser ist natürlich primär für den Einsatz auf der neuen GTX 680 gedacht, passt aber auch auf diverse ältere Modelle. Mittlerweile wurde der Eintrag jedoch wieder entfernt.
Glücklicherweise vergisst Google nichts und im Cache ist der Eintrag noch zu finden.

*Bilder vom Accelero Xtreme III:*

http://www.abload.de/img/bild2ayjw1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/bild4usj4q.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/bild6yaj0w.jpg


*Infos zum Accelero Xtreme III:*



			
				Arctic schrieb:
			
		

> Superior Cooling Performance
> Featuring three 92mm PWM fans with a maximum cooling capacity up to 300 Watts, the Accelero Xtreme III manages to transfer heat efficiently away from the GPU. Besides the 84-fin heatsink with 5 copper heatpipes, the pre-applied MX-4 thermal compound accelerates the heat dissipation process to ensure the VGA board is running under optimal temperature.
> 
> Enhanced RAM and VR Cooling
> ...



*Großes Manko:*

Der Kühler wird aufgrund der übereinanderliegenden Stromanschlüsse nicht mit dem Referenzdesign von nVIDIA kompatibel sein!
Eine Rückfrage bei Arctic ergab, dass der Kühler nicht nochmals überarbeitet wird.

http://www.abload.de/img/axiii_compatibilityf8jq3.png

Der Preis ist bisland noch nicht bekannt, dürfte aber so um die 40 - 50 Euro liegen.
Ab dem 19. April soll der Kühler im Handel erhältlich sein.

http://www.arctic.ac/p/images/articles/c3953d859b33f738aa79e8a1163732b3_5.jpg

*
Quellen:*
Arctic Webseite
Google Cache
Mein Emailverkehr mit Arctic


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Ist die Frage ob er wie auch der Accelero Extreme 7970 nie lieferbar sein wird...
Aber da sieht man wieder das die Türme echt mies sind in meinen Augen!


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Das hab ich ganz vergessen... 
Ab 19. April soll er im Handel sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



> Der Kühler wird aufgrund der übereinanderliegenden Stromanschlüsse nicht mit dem Referenzdesign von nVIDIA kompatibel sein!


Das ist deswegen so ärgerlich, weil bei der GTX680 im Referenzdesign die Metallplatte im Gegensatz zum Referenzdesign der HD7970 bei einem Kühlerwechsel nicht entfernt werden muss.
Die Variante GTX680+Metallplatte+Accelero Extreme/EKL Peter kühlt besser als GTX680+passive Kühlkörper+Accelero Extreme/EKL Peter.

Ich habe Marc auch schon um einen Test gebeten, aber er hat auch gemeint, dass ein Test wegen den hohen Stromanschlüssen nicht möglich ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



jackennils schrieb:


> Das hab ich ganz vergessen...
> Ab 19. April soll er im Handel sein.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja schon aber der Accelero Extreme 7970 ist auch seit 31.01.12 im Handel, aber seit dem her nie wirklich lieferbar...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Nicht kompatibel mit dem Referenzdesign? Wie arm ist das denn jetzt? Und wer soll das Ding dann überhaupt kaufen?


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nicht kompatibel mit dem Referenzdesign? Wie arm  ist das denn jetzt? Und wer soll das Ding dann überhaupt kaufen?



Genau das denk ich mir auch.
Mein Plan war: Günstigste Referenzkarte + AXIII = leise und schnelle GraKa

Das wird wohl nix...


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



jackennils schrieb:


> Mein Plan war: Günstigste Referenzkarte + AXIII = leise und schnelle GraKa
> 
> Das wird wohl nix...


 

So war es auch mein Plan aber jetzt sitz ich noch immer auf dem Referenz Kühler... 
Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die lieferbar sein werden...


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Naja, eventuell warte ich jetzt auf ein Eigendesign mit nebeneinanderliegenden Stromanschlüssen und 4 GB VRAM.
Einen Fön werde ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## L3stat (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Ein Kühler der nicht auf das Referenzdesign passt,wie absolut sinnlos ist das denn?


----------



## facehugger (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Dazu sag ich nur: nieder mit dem "Turm" Diese "Designlösung" halte ich eh für unnütz, warum musste Nvidia überhaupt so eine Konstruktion bringen? Die ganze Zeit ging es doch auch ohne...

Gruß


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



L3stat schrieb:


> Ein Kühler der nicht auf das Referenzdesign passt,wie absolut sinnlos ist das denn?


 
Hab mal noch ne Mail an Arctic geschrieben, mal sehen was die sagen...




facehugger schrieb:


> Dazu sag ich nur: nieder mit dem "Turm"  Diese "Designlösung" halte ich eh für unnütz, warum musste Nvidia  überhaupt so eine Konstruktion bringen? Die ganze Zeit ging es doch auch  ohne...



Word!


----------



## bulldozer (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nicht kompatibel mit dem Referenzdesign? Wie arm ist das denn jetzt? Und wer soll das Ding dann überhaupt kaufen?


 
Alle die sich sowieso schon ein Custom Design kaufen mit anderen Anschlüssen, ergo niemand weil die Customdesigns sowieso schon meist mit guten Kühllösungen aufwarten.

Das ist wirklich sinnlos einen Kühler rauszubringen der nur auf Customdesigns passen wird, die hätten doch locker eine kleine Aussparung im Kühlkörper machen können dort wo der 6-pin sitzt.


----------



## Rizzard (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Wenn das Teil nicht auf das Referenzdesign passt, ist es für die GTX680 auch nicht zu gebrauchen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## bulldozer (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Also sofern die Maße in der Zeichnung korrekt sind würde es vom Lüfter her passen, es sind nur die Finnen die im Weg sind.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Problem ist die äußere Heatpipe. Wenn die nicht wäre könnte man den Kühler mit leichtigkeit selber bearbeiten / passend machen.


----------



## veteran (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Habe auch schon eine Mail an den Alpenföhn Support geschrieben, da ich auf meiner gtx 580 den Peter verbaut habe.
Meine Frage in der Mail war bezüglich der gtx 680, ob ich den Peter darauf weiterverwenden kann, ggf mit einen Upgradekit.
Aber die Tatsache mit den Stromanschlüssen stimmt mich ganz schön nachdenklich.


----------



## poiu (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber der Accelero Extreme 7970 ist auch seit 31.01.12 im Handel, aber seit dem her nie wirklich lieferbar...




hab mich für erkundigt, der Kühler soll in denn ersten April Wochen  Lieferbar sein


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Das hat es damals auch im Februar gehießen...
Ich warte noch einmal bis zum 30.03.12 ab ob mindfactory in dann auch wirklich hat! Wenn er wieder verschoben ist, bestell ich direkt aus England!


----------



## EnergyCross (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die äußere Heatpipe. Wenn die nicht wäre könnte man den Kühler mit leichtigkeit selber bearbeiten / passend machen.


 

selber rumschnibbeln und dabei die garantie verlieren, weil die leute von Arctic es nicht auf die reihe bringen...


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Noch dazu kannst du das Rumschnibbeln vergessen, weil du ja schlecht eine Heatpipe kürzen kannst.


----------



## poiu (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das hat es damals auch im Februar gehießen...
> Ich warte noch einmal bis zum 30.03.12 ab ob mindfactory in dann auch wirklich hat! Wenn er wieder verschoben ist, bestell ich direkt aus England!




 Dann kannst du gleich da bestellen, die Ladung trifft erst Anfang April beim Distri ein, dauert dann immer etwas bis diese bei denn Shops lagern


@EnergyCross


 ein paar Finen zu Biegen/Kürzen ist ja kein Problem, aber heat Pipes darf man nicht biegen!


Wenn ich mir denn Kühler so ansehe sind die Heat pipes zu nah dran


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Ja, die sind zu nah dran. Man müsste sie schon kürzen, um den Kühler kompatibel zu machen.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

veteran schrieb:
			
		

> Habe auch schon eine Mail an den Alpenföhn Support geschrieben, da ich auf meiner gtx 580 den Peter verbaut habe.
> Meine Frage in der Mail war bezüglich der gtx 680, ob ich den Peter darauf weiterverwenden kann, ggf mit einen Upgradekit.
> Aber die Tatsache mit den Stromanschlüssen stimmt mich ganz schön nachdenklich.



Der Thermalright Shaman passt B-) Ich bin diesbezüglich zukunftskompatible


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



> Der Kühler wird aufgrund der übereinanderliegenden Stromanschlüsse nicht mit dem Referenzdesign von nVIDIA kompatibel sein!
> Eine Rückfrage bei Arctic ergab, dass der Kühler nicht nochmals überarbeitet wird.



Was sind denn das für Vollidioten!  DIE machens sich ja einfach, pfui deibel ist das stumpfsinnig. Dann machen die ja echt gar nichts an den Kühlern, außer die Bohrungen ein bisschen anpassen und mal hier und da die Lüfter ummodeln.


----------



## jackennils (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Der Thermalright Shaman passt B-) Ich bin diesbezüglich zukunftskompatible



Der wäre noch eine Alternative. Kann es sein, dass der 4 Slots belegt?


----------



## Braineater (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Ja tut er


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

jackennils schrieb:
			
		

> Der wäre noch eine Alternative. Kann es sein, dass der 4 Slots belegt?



Ne. Der belegt 3 Slots. Er ist aber so kurz, dass der Stromturm von der 680 nicht mit dem Kühlkörper kollidiert. Ob die Verschraubung des aktuellen Shaman mit der 680 passt, kann ich nicht sagen. Müsste man mal bei Thermalright anfragen. Neben dem Peter dürfte der Shaman in Bezug auf Kühlleistung und Geräuschentwicklung konkurrenzlos auf dem Lüftermarkt sein.


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Oh-Oh! Nicht den Spitfire vergessen!


----------



## alm0st (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Made my Day... ein absoluter Griff ins Klo das Teil


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

Ahab schrieb:
			
		

> Oh-Oh! Nicht den Spitfire vergessen!



Ok. Den Spitfire hätte ich vergessen. Im Endeffekt is der Shaman ja ein Spitfire bei dem man den Kühlkòrper komplett rumgebogen hat. Also auf der Karte liegend und nicht stehend. Der Spitfire is schon cool. Der hat was und er würde definitiv nicht mit dem Stromturm der 680 kollidieren.

Kühlleistung top, aber sehr teuer.


----------



## sfc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Ich würd mal gerne wissen, was Nvidia geritten hat, so einen dämlichen Turm zu verbauen. Den kann man sicherlich mit etwas Bastelaufwand bearbeiten, aber auf sowas dürfte selbst EVGA keine Garantie mehr geben.


----------



## Lios Nudin (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Kann der Thermalright Shaman eigentlich mit der Grundplatte des Referenzdesigns verbaut werden?


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

Leider keine Ahnung. Meine GTX 470 hat keine Grundplatte. Deswegen hat sich die Frage nie gestellt.


----------



## Abductee (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

da werden sicher bald die ersten lötversuche stattfinden um den turm zu eliminieren.


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

So schlimm wirds wohl nicht. Die Kühlerhersteller werden ja weiterhin ne Mark machen wollen. Früher oder später werden auch Kühldesigns aufn Markt kommen, die den Stromturm umschiffen. Das es noch nix gibt, ist einfach der Neuheit der Karte geschuldet. Bissel Geduld. Nicht Jammern


----------



## Čŗăņƙ (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Wie siehts mit den aus Jungs
Accelero Twin Turbo II · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC


----------



## Shi (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

1. Turm auslöten
2. Turm hinten am PCB wieder anlöten
3. Accelero montieren
4. ???????
5. Profit


----------



## BlueLaser (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

FAIL, da kommt von anderer Seite bestimmt was besseres


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



Shi schrieb:


> 1. Turm auslöten
> 2. Turm hinten am PCB wieder anlöten
> 3. Accelero montieren
> 4. ???????
> 5. Profit



6. Garantie verlieren


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kann der Thermalright Shaman eigentlich mit der Grundplatte des Referenzdesigns verbaut werden?


Check ich morgen mal, finde grade die Torx nicht


----------



## EnergyCross (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



jackennils schrieb:


> Noch dazu kannst du das Rumschnibbeln vergessen, weil du ja schlecht eine Heatpipe kürzen kannst.


 

könnte man zur not  vorsichtig biegen... irgendwie... -.-


----------



## Seabound (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> könnte man zur not  vorsichtig biegen... irgendwie... -.-


 

Glaub ich zwar nicht, dass das auch nur ansatzweise funktioniert. Aber du kannst jederzeit versuchen, mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Gerne auch mit nem Youtubevideo von der Aktion...


----------



## Klutten (26. März 2012)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III für GTX 680 gesichtet*

Hier geht es bitte weiter, damit nicht an zwei Fronten diskutiert wird. 

Arctic zeigt Accelero Xtreme III für Geforce GTX 680 - und zieht ihn vorerst zurück - arctic cooling, vga-kühler, kepler


----------

